# Beginner questions



## adr32 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm looking for the best beginner models to build
I have help if I need it but I'm trying for myself


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2010)

A model made of a paper sheet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

I recommend the 1/48 Tamiya Mk.V or Mk.I these are simple kits to build and have good detail.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2010)

Wurger said:


> A model made of a paper sheet.



It's a joke , of course.  I agree with Wayne. These kits are very nice and " friendly ".


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

My first was the P-40....it would've been a nice easy kit but I got too ahead of myself. 

I showed you yesterday Andy didn't I?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Did great on that one H! My first after 20+ plus years was the Tamiya Fw 109D-9, so their Spitfire should be a good place to start!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2010)

I thought this was nearly going to the way of the other thread about pics for a minute !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Same here Mr T, had me worried there for a while....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2010)

I suppose there's time yet !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just wait 'till the 'anoraks' get a wiff on this one and they're doomed!


----------



## adr32 (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah harrison you showed it to me thanks for the advice everybody


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Anytime mate! Any more, just ask away......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

We aim to please...


----------

